# SP 700 clutches on SP 500



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so i want a little more low end torque cause i wanna run bigger tires and be able to turn them in thick mud . I am wanting to Use some 2007 Sportsman 700 Clutches ( Primary and Secondary ) on my 1997 Sportsman 500 that dont have EBS . What do i have to do . Can i just put them on and buy a 700 belt or what can i do . Please help . Thanks 

Ormudboy09


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Bump..??..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cricket chirps


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah thats what im saying .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I think im going to put some 01 500 H.O clutches with EBS on my sp 500 and put a heel clicker in it . to help pull tires .


----------

